# Devils Lake this Wkend



## bighunter (Oct 25, 2005)

Anybody heading out on Dl this wkend its supose to warm up a little mabey it will pick up the bite alittle better if not o well its better the sitting around.Me and a buddy are gunna go out on six mile and fish all night in te permanet house and see how its goes.good luck ill report on Sunday
BigHunter :sniper:


----------



## bighunter (Oct 25, 2005)

Well went out yesterday fished for over 9 hours.Never had a bite but a couple friends we set up 25yrds away in there permanet house and they caught 4 1 walleye and 3 northerns we moved the house to a new spot on the flats and gunna try it all day friday and see wut happens it was hot last yr and this summer.report back
Good Fishing Bighunter

"id Rather Fish for 9 days straight and not have a bite then to sit at home and watch tv"


----------



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

i was out last weekend. we tried like 40 spots and drilled holes everywhere looking for fish and ended up with barely anything. good luck though


----------



## TheProffesional (Feb 11, 2007)

yea me and some buddies were gonna go up there on saturday and fish all day but from what ive been hearing its pretty slow. I hope the bite picks up this weekend though.


----------

